

Cheap JTAG/SWD Debug Adaptor - JohnnyDouglas
http://armstart.com/products/ibdap-cmsis-dap-jtag-swd-firmware-debug-probe

======
robotjosh
Arm vendors lately have arduino form factor dev kits for around $15-30 with
onboard jtag. I don't notice better performance using a jlink over an onboard
debugger. I've never tried but it looks like you could use the onboard
debuggers on your own pcbs and skip the $500 debugger.

~~~
Gibbon1
I've been using a debugger based on the USBDM project.
[http://usbdm.sourceforge.net/](http://usbdm.sourceforge.net/) Same
performance as PEMicro's $300 Multilink + $200 GDB Server. And no restriction
on using them for production.

Been thinking of open sourcing the board I designed. The only real issue is,
needing $1500 to pass FCC licensing since it's designed to fit in a case.

